# Left Hrt Cath with LV Gram



## jaud63

How would one code this procedure? The primary code is 93510 with a secondary of 93571. Are there other codes that can be used?  

Left Heart Cath, Left ventriculography, Pressure wire, Coronary Angiogram, ACT

Indications: Chest Pain

Conclusions:
Procedure Summary: Visually estimated LV ejection fraction is 50%, mild global LV hypokinesis, prime wire used to assess the diagnonal branch of the LAD. This showed an FFR of .93 afte adenosine, consistent with no significant obstruction. mild, non-obstructive coronary disease.

Angiographic findings: LMCA: Normal, LAD: Moderate disease, LCx: Minimal disease, RCA: minimal disease

Diagnostic Cath Status: Elective

Entry Locations; Retrograde Percutaneous access was performed through the right femoral artery. A 6 Fr sheath was inserted. 

Procedure Medications; Bivalirudin (angiomax) IV Bolus 10.5 ml, Bivalirudin Drip (Angionmax drip) 24.5 ml, Adenosine IC 42, Adenosine IC 50

Catheters Guide; Metronic 6.0 FR JL 4.0 (Lt Coronary Angiography), Medtronic 6.0 FR JR 4.0 (Rt Coronary Angiography), Medtronic 6.0 FR Pegtail angled (Lt ventriculography), Right side medtronic G-8 GR EBU 3.5 (Lt coronary angiography)

Contrast Material: Vispaque 140 ml

Fluoroscopy time: 4.00 min

IABP: not used

VA - LV function assessed as normal

Ejection Fraction- method   EF%  estimated 50

Hemodynamics  condition: rest  estimated 195.66   Heart Rate: 58 bpm

Pressure: AO (175/71(112)), LV (161/-1,5), LV (152/-2.7), LV (182/0,10), LV (170/-4,8), LV (166/-5,7), AO (166/65 (108))

Valve gradients and areas 
Valve - aortic  peak (-3), mean (12), aortic  peak (-3), mean 12)

O2 values - 02 capacity 180.88, 02 consumption 195.66


----------



## lcterry

93545, 93543, 93556-26, 93555-26


----------



## jaud63

*Left Heart Cath*

Thanks a million for your information. Can I use you as a reference for coding additional procedures for Cardiology? I am new at this specialty.


----------



## lcterry

Yes, you can use me as a reference for further coding questions.


----------



## heidi3

*Cardiac cath*

I have a question about coding a cath as well.
a coronary angiogram and left ventriculogram
left femoral artery was cannulated w/ 5 french sheath.
left coronary system was engaged w/ 5 french jl4 cath. 
right coronary was engaged w/ dr3 cath
lv gram was performed w/ angled pigtail cath.
all caths and sheaths were removed


how would you code this.


----------



## Jess1125

93458-26

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski

lcterry said:


> 93545, 93543, 93556-26, 93555-26



I don't know if you know, but these codes are expired.  The codes for this case should be 93458, 93471.

Jim


----------

